

An Engineer's Guide to DNS - sh1mmer
http://developer.yahoo.net/blog/archives/2009/11/an_engineers_gu.html

======
ccollins
"The DNS hosting service typically thrown in for free by domain registrars is
not very good. For most sites, solid DNS hosting costs about $USD 50 per year.
It's worth the effort. Heck, set up with two different services for failover."

Can anyone recommend a company that provides solid DNS hosting? Are there
measurable performance benefits? Thanks!

~~~
lennysan
ultradns.com - fast, reliable, scalable

~~~
WALoeIII
Absurdly expensive.

------
nailer
'It's hard to observe the DNS directly yet it exerts an obscure, pervasive
influence without which everything would fly apart'

They're right, but a tip: dnstrace is brilliant for doing exactly that.

~~~
timf
I like dnstrace _r_ better: <http://www.mavetju.org/unix/dnstracer.php>

~~~
nailer
dnstracer is actually the tool I meant, oops.

Easy to get confused (especially since from an end user [but not backend]
point of view, they're both similar to traceroute).

------
giardini
A minor irritant: using "the DNS" rather than merely "DNS" (but NOT in the
title!). I find that somewhat distracting. Examples:

 _" It's hard to observe the DNS..."_

 _"Using the DNS is often compared to..."_

When should "the DNS" ("the domain name system") become "DNS"? Should it?

I'm currently reading: Steven Pinker's "The Stuff of Thought". My apologies
for unshouldering this heavy linguistic burden.

~~~
aristus
Yeah, it bothered me too. :) I was trying to get across that I was talking
about a singular world-spanning entity instead of some abstract protocol. I'm
not sure of the real grammar rules.

